# Paddy



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Paddy calls his wife from the hospital.
Paddy: "Honey, I've had an accident at work."
Wife: "Oh my god, what happened?"
Paddy: "I cut off a finger."
Wife: "What? The whole finger?"
Paddy: "No, the one next to it."


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol:


----------

